# Sublimation printing - Black not black, colours not matching on screen, using sublitocotton



## sotheysaid (May 3, 2016)

So, I have the Ricoh SG 3110DN printer, using Sublinova inks and using Sublitocotton paper.

I've followed all instructions to a T, made sure I've downloaded and am using the correct ICC Profile, am printing from a CMYK file, applying the polymer powder to the sublicotton paper before the inks dries but for some reason my printer isn't giving me accurate representations of colour.

I have tried printing from a CMYK file, an RGB file and even editing the colour profile manually on photoshop for the sub2cotton profile and each is producing similar results.

My blacks are coming out brown, I have a grey-ish camo on a design that is coming out various shades of brown. It seems like my process black ink is brown for some unknown reason. I have literally just filled a brand new refillable cartridge with new black ink so have no idea why it might be doing this.

Can anyone maybe shed some light on the situation?

Many Thanks

- Dan


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

I'm a sublicotton user but I use Sawgrass ink only and with the sawgrass powerdriver. it sounds to me like you are cooking too long, does this print you're using come out properly on poly substrates?


----------



## sotheysaid (May 3, 2016)

I've not used any poly substrates but the problem is when the ink goes onto the sublicotton paper.
The blacks are not black and they are printing kind of blotchy.

I have my ICC Profile on he Sub2Cotton one and have it set to plain paper and high speed (as the instructions with the sublitocotton paper says).

I am wondering if maybe I need a different ICC Profile for the Sublinova Smart Dye inks or is it worth spending out on the sawgrass inks and using their profiles?
I'm just dubious about spending £200 on inks if I can't get the colours I need from inks that are meant to be almost as good.

Do you think it would be worth finding someone who can produce a custom ICC Profile for the sublinova inks as I can't seem to find one online?


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

Not sure that Sublinova is suitable for the Ricoh as that printer uses a gel type ink.

I use Sublinova in a cheap Epson  printer without a profile and without a doubt it is vastly better than any other inks that I've used over the years.


----------



## sotheysaid (May 3, 2016)

Which sublijet inks should I consider for the Ricoh SG 3110DN then?
Would I be best with Sublijet-R or sublijet-hd? Or something completely different?
And bare in mind that this is for use with Sublicotton paper too.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Aha! key word 'blotchy' there was another guyon here that was saying his fine black lines were doing that. turns out that the subli cotton paper can only deal with gel ink as other inks are too thin and puddle on the waxish paper. I use 'R' in the Ricoh. temp 190c 45sec cold peel.


----------



## sotheysaid (May 3, 2016)

I'm awaiting my Sublijet-R inks now and just wondering if you suggest Teflon sheets or silicone parchment paper?
I have Teflon sheets now but they seem quite thin so don't know if they need to be thicker or whether to use parchment?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

non stick baking paper as found cheap everywhere. use it, bin it.


----------



## Adnan88 (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi. 
I have a problem with my DTG M2 printer, with DX5 Epson head.
The problem is with black color, in the begin of some black print color is blue, then become a normal (black). We clean dumpers, head, also change a ink. 
Here is photo with problem. 

Please give me some advice.
Thanks.


----------

